# AZTECAS BBQ JUNE 25TH.



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

AZTECAS WILL BE THROWING A BBQ ON JUNE 25TH LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON AS PERMITS ARE APPROVED AS WELL AS OTHER INFORMATION ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME MORE INFO WILL BE ADD THREW THE NEXT FEW WEEKS HOPE TO HAVE ALOT OF YOU BAY AREA RIDERS COME AND SUPPORT US :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

more info to fallow in the next few days this will be a bbq you are not gunna want to miss :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Dec 29 2010, 04:05 PM~19451697
> *more info to fallow in the next few days this will be a bbq you are not gunna want to miss  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

HELL YEA :cheesy:


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop (Jan 5, 2009)

tight!!!!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'M GONNA BRING IT UP AT ARE NEXT MEETING LARRY


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Dec 29 2010, 09:04 PM~19453660
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'M GONNA BRING IT UP AT ARE NEXT MEETING LARRY
> *


thanks gil i really would like to see all of you there :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ima be at this one


----------



## EBGB51 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey are the greasers invited, i did use to be in Aztecas lol!

i will run it by the boys, im sure we will hit this up.

just need to get my damn wagon striped out and tuned up lol!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Dec 29 2010, 01:31 AM~19447204
> *AZTECAS WILL BE THROWING A BBQ ON JUNE 25TH LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON AS PERMITS ARE APPROVED AS WELL AS OTHER INFORMATION ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME MORE INFO WILL BE ADD THREW THE NEXT FEW WEEKS HOPE TO HAVE ALOT OF YOU BAY AREA RIDERS COME AND SUPPORT US  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy4nia (Oct 30, 2010)

:biggrin: BBQ


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose's finest will be in the house.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

uffin: INSPIRATIONS FRISCO will be in the house!! TTT for the AZTECAS CREW!!!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBGB51_@Dec 29 2010, 09:43 PM~19453997
> *hey are the greasers invited, i did use to be in Aztecas lol!
> 
> i will run it by the boys, im sure we will hit this up.
> ...


WATS GOOD ANDREW IF U GOT A CAR, BIKE, MOTORCYLE, PEDAL CAR, STROLLER, SHIT PRETY MUCH ANYTHING WITH WHEELS LOL NO DISCRIMINATION WITH US WERE A CAR CLUB WE ALL HAVE THE SAME LOVE AND THATS (CARS) HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Dec 30 2010, 01:31 PM~19459444
> *WATS GOOD ANDREW IF U GOT A CAR, BIKE, MOTORCYLE, PEDAL CAR, STROLLER, SHIT PRETY MUCH ANYTHING WITH WHEELS LOL NO DISCRIMINATION WITH US WERE A CAR CLUB WE ALL HAVE THE SAME LOVE AND THATS (CARS) HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE    :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Dec 29 2010, 12:31 AM~19447204
> *AZTECAS WILL BE THROWING A BBQ ON JUNE 25TH LOCATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON AS PERMITS ARE APPROVED AS WELL AS OTHER INFORMATION ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME MORE INFO WILL BE ADD THREW THE NEXT FEW WEEKS HOPE TO HAVE ALOT OF YOU BAY AREA RIDERS COME AND SUPPORT US  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any of the old woodland guys like Louie and them going it would be good to see my old president


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 31 2010, 01:40 AM~19465251
> *
> *


wats up coast hope to see you and the rest of ur homies there :biggrin: once we get the fliers goin i will hit u up and drop some off


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 31 2010, 03:12 AM~19465430
> *any of the old woodland guys like Louie and them going it would be good to see my old president
> *


its an all chapter bbq all the members will be there (EAST BAY ) (MODESTO) (WOODLAND) AND (NOR CAL) WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Some AZTECAS cars you can expect to see there!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.










HOPE TO EVERYONE THERE!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Dec 31 2010, 07:32 AM~19466100
> *wats up coast hope to see you and the rest of ur homies there  :biggrin: once we get the fliers goin i will hit u up and drop some off
> *


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Dec 31 2010, 09:35 AM~19466115
> *its an all chapter bbq all the members will be there  (EAST BAY ) (MODESTO) (WOODLAND) AND (NOR CAL) WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice it will be good to see some old the old memebers


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Dec 31 2010, 02:03 PM~19468772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTt for Aztecas we will be at the biggest BBQ in norcal

 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

where is this going to be at  uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jan 7 2011, 09:09 PM~19536017
> *where is this going to be at   uffin:
> *


I tink they still lookin for the perfect spot this BBQ is going to be off the hook


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 PM~19536088
> *I tink they still lookin for the perfect spot this BBQ is going to be off the hook
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 7 2011, 09:17 PM~19536088
> *I tink they still lookin for the perfect spot this BBQ is going to be off the hook
> *


yes location still being worked out


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Jan 7 2011, 09:33 PM~19536253
> *:yes:
> *


TTT 
ps. hit me up tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Hope to see every BayArea Lowrider at the BBQ!!
yall really gonna enjoy this one!



Aztecas Car Club


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Pics from the last Aztecas cAr cLUB sponsored BBQ back in 2008 along with Nokturnal!











.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S 1ST SHOW OF THE SEASON WILL BE MARCH 20TH IN SALINAS, CA. FLYER WILL BE COMING SOON*


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

AIN'T NO BBQ LIKE A AZTECAS BBQ CAUSE A AZTECAS BBQ DON'T STOP.

ALL SOLO RIDERS & CLUBS ARE INVITED


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Hope to see every BayArea Lowrider at the BBQ!!
YOU GUYS WILL REALLY ENJOY THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!

BRING YOUR FAMILY.

THIS WILL BE ONE OF NORCAL BIGGEST BBQ'S THIS YEAR.


ALL SOLO RIDERS & CLUBS ARE INVITED 

AIN'T NO BBQ LIKE A AZTECAS BBQ CAUSE A AZTECAS BBQ DON'T STOP.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

To The Top for a great event hosted by Aztecas!
INspiratioNS will be there, u know we always down to support our Lowrider familia. :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up Los, it was nice seeing u guys at David's event this past Friday. I had a good time, thanks for great hospitality! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wow sounds like is gonna be a koo event... lets plan for it...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Hope to see every BayArea Lowrider at the BBQ!!
YOU GUYS WILL REALLY ENJOY THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!

BRING YOUR WHOLE FAMILY.

THIS WILL BE ONE OF NORCAL BIGGEST BBQ'S THIS YEAR.


ALL SOLO RIDERS & CLUBS ARE INVITED MOTORCYCLES ARE WELCOMED TOO

AIN'T NO BBQ LIKE A AZTECAS BBQ CAUSE A AZTECAS BBQ DON'T STOP.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ---TTT--- :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Are u tryin to lure us all to go to your picnic by posting photos of hot chicks??!! Well, it's working so we'll be there!!! And all those chicks better be there!!!! HAHA!! ~TTT~


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 20 2011, 11:13 PM~19656941
> *Are u tryin to lure us all to go to your picnic by posting photos of hot chicks??!! Well, it's working so we'll be there!!! And all those chicks better be there!!!! HAHA!!  ~TTT~
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 20 2011, 11:13 PM~19656941
> *Are u tryin to lure us all to go to your picnic by posting photos of hot chicks??!! Well, it's working so we'll be there!!! And all those chicks better be there!!!! HAHA!!  ~TTT~
> *


:yes: 
trynna get views on this thread so people will keep checking back & see'in whatever new info we have soo we gotta have something new for them to look at everytime.lol it'll either be chicks art or some new info we got for the BBQ! BUT keep checking back into this thread to find out which it will be.hahaha


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 23 2011, 10:04 AM~19673606
> *:yes:
> trynna get views on this thread so people will keep checking back & see'in whatever new info we have soo we gotta have something new for them to look at everytime.lol  it'll either be chicks art or some new info we got for the BBQ!  BUT keep checking back into this thread to find out which it will be.hahaha
> *


:thumbsup: T*T*T


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

NORTHERN STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Jan 18 2011, 09:20 AM~19628793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



were is it gnna be at??


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@Jan 23 2011, 10:35 PM~19679844
> *were is it gnna be at??
> *


we're trynna find a central location between all four chapters of our car club...
kinda seems like the pittsburg/antioch/rio vista area is that Central location so we will be working on a suitable place where we can do everything we wanna do at the BBQ with no trouble from the police/park rangers/rent-a-cop's/sheriffs or whatever other law enforcement agency there is.lol

Plus we want ALL our BayArea lowrider familia to make the drive as well!
from Sacramento to San Jose and from San Francisco to Modesto!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Like i said this is a Family Event! 
even the kids will have some fun!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 24 2011, 12:54 AM~19680222
> *we're trynna find a central location between all four chapters of our car club...
> kinda seems like the pittsburg/antioch/rio vista area is that Central location so we will be working on a suitable place where we can do everything we wanna do at the BBQ with no trouble from the police/park rangers/rent-a-cop's/sheriffs or whatever other law enforcement agency there is.lol
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

also thinking about taking it back to lake de vell in livermore but waiting on a few phone calls back


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE WILL COME THRU THAT DAY JUST WAITING FOR THE LOCATIONA AND IF YOU NEED AND LIVE PERFORMANCES FROM THE TOP CHICANO RAPPERS IN NORTHERN CALIFAS LET US KNOW


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TO THE TIDDY!!!........I mean TOP!!! You see what I mean, all these chick pics are throwing me off!!!!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:uh: you see what I mean!! TTT for AZTECAS providing ALL these Hot Chicks at their Picnic for our enjoyment!!!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 27 2011, 07:02 AM~19711491
> *:uh:  you see what I mean!! TTT for AZTECAS providing ALL these Hot Chicks at their Picnic for our enjoyment!!!
> *



:wow: .hahaha
I better get to Call'in!.lol
if only I had gotten all their numbers


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME HOMIES COUNT AZTEC CREATIONS IN ON THIS ONE  :biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Feb 1 2011, 12:14 PM~19756557
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME HOMIES COUNT AZTEC CREATIONS IN ON THIS ONE   :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the soport bro n c u there


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

cochino reunion???? :biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 2 2011, 01:30 PM~19767633
> *cochino reunion???? :biggrin:
> *


you knowwwwww


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 5 2011, 12:36 AM~19793151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ron  :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS GREAT BBQ. 

LET'S SUPPORT OUR AZTECA BROTHERS!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 2 2011, 01:30 PM~19767633
> *cochino reunion???? :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

were there see ya


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

possible location: Lafayette Recreation Area

Pictures were taken just so some of the club members could see it real quick, not a %100 sure yet on which location yet BUT we'll for sure let everyone know where- as soon as we have it reserved! 
thanks for checkin up on this page and keep on coming back for more info!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Feb 15 2011, 02:37 PM~19877242
> *possible location: Lafayette Recreation Area
> 
> Pictures were taken in the middle of the place and i started to take 360degree's pic's around me.
> ...


:thumbsup: this seems like a cool ass location. :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

ok so i wasnt able to post the form in picture form on this page BUT here's the info on it and the link!

Large Picnic Site (up to 250 people)

Fax to: (925)283-1545 or email to [email protected]

LINK: http://www.ebmud.com/sites/default/files/p...icnicForm_1.pdf

copy & paste that into your internet web adress and the form should come up!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

That looks like a really nice place :cheesy: im coming from sacto need directions please let me know thank you.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

***T*T*T*** :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Feb 15 2011, 10:46 PM~19881750
> *That looks  like a really nice place :cheesy:  im coming from sacto need directions  please let me know thank you.
> *


hey wussup man' 
glad your gonna try and make it out.
that location was just a possibility so its not the actual place just yet,
we will be sure to put up directions to our event when we find out where it is. 
& we will include directions coming from multiple locations!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT uffin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :yes:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

looks like its gunna be at Quarry Lakes in Fremont


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20355882
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad Ass Flyer ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20355882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 17 2011, 11:45 PM~20362862
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPORT AND WE WILL CONTINUE TO SUPORT YOU GUYS WITH WAT EVER WE CAN


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20355882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

ttt uffin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 19 2011, 01:57 PM~20374388
> *ttt uffin:
> *


thanks for the support


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

KIDS BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION BASH PICNIC & CAR HOP Hosted by Sinful Pleasures C.C 

Join with the S.P.C.C Family as we celebrate the birthdays of two of our children Jacob C. and Marina S.

DATE: MAY 15th

PLACE: STRIBLY PARK IN STOCKTON CA.
X-STREET B st. and E. HAZELTON AVE

TIME: 10am to 4pm 

HOP TIME: 1pm

may 15th


$20 hop entry fee. 28"and below lock up for street, and 29 and above for radical. trophy given for placing 1st and second in each class

Food served untill gone.

B.Y.O.B


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Got this date on the calendar! TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7, over $20,000.00 in prizes, Hot model contest, Hoppers, over 300 car catagoies. Hit website foe more info. 









See ya there


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Apr 20 2011, 09:58 AM~20380774
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> CANT WAIT!!!
> *


we cant either :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 21 2011, 12:32 AM~20387056
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


see u there bro and thanks for the support


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 21 2011, 12:32 AM~20387056
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


X 7-25-11


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Apr 21 2011, 02:47 PM~20391133
> *see u there bro and thanks for the support *


no prob ill be out there reppin for Wicked Ridaz :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 21 2011, 09:27 PM~20394341
> *X 7-25-11
> *


whats that foo :0 a month after the bbq dumbass :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 21 2011, 10:53 PM~20394519
> *whats that foo :0 a month after the bbq dumbass :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


oh damn i was gonna be super late :happysad: fukin chinese calendars are no good


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Apr 21 2011, 10:05 PM~20394584
> *oh damn i was gonna be super late  :happysad: fukin chinese calendars are no good
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20355882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 17 2011, 11:45 PM~20362862
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
> *


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 26 2011, 04:10 PM~19705752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Apr 26 2011, 01:11 AM~20421296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 11 2011, 05:59 PM~19569899
> *Hope to see every BayArea Lowrider at the BBQ!!
> yall really gonna enjoy this one!
> Aztecas Car Club
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 11 2011, 07:11 PM~19570673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 12 2011, 05:50 PM~19578902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 19 2011, 08:19 PM~19644409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

OK GUYS ITS ABOUT TIME WE START TO GET A ROLL CALL GOIN LET US ALL KNOW WHOS GUNNA BE COMIN AND SUPPOTING US AT OUR ALL CLUB BBQ TIME IS COMIN FAST SO LETS GET THIS STARTED THANKS FOR YOUR TIME SO LETS DO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 2 2011, 01:15 PM~20468230
> *OK GUYS ITS ABOUT TIME WE START TO GET A ROLL CALL GOIN LET US ALL KNOW WHOS GUNNA BE COMIN AND SUPPOTING US AT OUR* ALL CLUB BBQ TIME IS COMIN FAST SO LETS GET THIS STARTED THANKS FOR YOUR TIME SO LETS DO THIS* :biggrin:* :biggrin:* :biggrin:* :biggrin:*


WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS will be there


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

ROLL CALL----------------

LAY M LOW 
INSPIRATIONS
NITE*LIFE EASTBAY


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 20 2011, 08:55 PM~19655300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 23 2011, 05:19 PM~19676782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 23 2011, 09:47 PM~19679502
> *NORTHERN STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 26 2011, 04:10 PM~19705752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jan 26 2011, 11:29 PM~19710367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Mar 18 2011, 12:10 PM~20122579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 4 2011, 12:23 PM~20483743
> *ROLL CALL----------------
> 
> LAY M LOW
> ...


 :biggrin: LETS KEEP THEM COMING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE BUILDIN!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 8 2011, 08:54 PM~20511641
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE BUILDIN!
> *











glad you guys gonna make it out!
i took a pic of your truck at the FriedChickenByTheBay!!


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

ROLL CALL----------------

LAY M LOW 
INSPIRATIONS
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 9 2011, 12:47 PM~20515023
> *ROLL CALL----------------
> 
> LAY M LOW
> ...


hey bro thanks i dont no how to keep adding the clubs and by the way tell ur dad to come and also my daughter goes to school with ur younger brother her name is andrea they call her cookie well anyways thanks for the help and support


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Sangre Latina Car Club we'll be there * 

*Carlos; Francisco said he'll be there also from San Mateo* :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 9 2011, 04:59 PM~20516541
> *hey bro thanks i dont no how to keep adding the clubs and by the way tell ur dad to come and also my daughter goes to school with ur younger brother her name is andrea they call her cookie  well anyways thanks for the help and support
> *


yea no problem.yea he's gnna come with us to the shower if he dnt work.ill keep comin by n addin the names to the the roll call sheet


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

ROLL CALL----------------

LAY M LOW 
INSPIRATIONS
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 
SANGRE LATINA C.C.


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 9 2011, 08:30 PM~20518454
> *yea no problem.yea he's gnna come with us to the show if he dnt work.ill keep comin by n addin the names to the the roll call sheet
> *


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 9 2011, 08:31 PM~20518465
> *ROLL CALL----------------
> 
> LAY M LOW
> ...



CHOLOS C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

ROLL CALL----------------

LAY M LOW 
INSPIRATIONS
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 
SANGRE LATINA C.C. 
CHOLOS C.C.


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 23 2011, 10:47 PM~19679502
> *NORTHERN STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks for the suppot cant wait for this to happin bring the family out 
:biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EBGB51_@Dec 29 2010, 09:43 PM~19453997
> *hey are the greasers invited, i did use to be in Aztecas lol!
> 
> i will run it by the boys, im sure we will hit this up.
> ...


wats good andrew i no u guys wil be there bring the family it will be a good bbq see you there


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Dec 29 2010, 11:44 PM~19455529
> *san jose's finest will be in the house.......................... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Feb 1 2011, 12:14 PM~19756557
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME HOMIES COUNT AZTEC CREATIONS IN ON THIS ONE   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Feb 8 2011, 09:06 PM~19822777
> *were there see ya
> *


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 17 2011, 11:45 PM~20362862
> *STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!
> *


thanks pauly for the support see you there


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 7 2011, 09:06 PM~19535993
> *TTt for Aztecas we will be at the biggest  BBQ  in norcal
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey serg and bro cant wait for this to go down and thanks for all of the support u guys have given us see you there june 25th


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

ROLL CALL----------------

LAY M LOW 
INSPIRATIONS
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 
SANGRE LATINA C.C. 
CHOLOS C.C. 
NORTHERN STYLE C.C.
SAN JOE'S FINEST
AZTEC CREATIONS 
STREETLOW


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 10 2011, 12:08 PM~20522893
> *wats good andrew  i no u guys wil be there bring the family it will be a good bbq see you there
> *


YEA I WILL THANKS


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

come guys we need to knw who's gnna hit the show so they can get everythng they need for a great show


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 9 2011, 12:06 AM~20512022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 13 2011, 10:11 PM~20550000
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

TTT SHIT ALITTLE OVER A MONTH AWAY CANT WAIT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@Apr 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20355882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOIN DOWN JUNE 25th. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 15 2011, 11:07 PM~20560658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 15 2011, 08:47 PM~20559887
> *bump
> *


thanks for all your help bro.hop to meet u soon. los


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 13 2011, 11:13 PM~20550005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is she gnna be there


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

come on u guys we gtta keep goin with the rool call. they need a count on how many clubs are gnna b in the house so lets help out


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

ROLL CALL----------------

LAY M LOW 
INSPIRATIONS
NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 
SANGRE LATINA C.C. 
CHOLOS C.C. 
NORTHERN STYLE C.C.
SAN JOE'S FINEST
AZTEC CREATIONS 
STREETLOW


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 17 2011, 09:40 AM~20570623
> *come on u guys we gtta keep goin with the rool call. they need a count on how many clubs are gnna b in the house so lets help out
> *


i've heard and talked to people from other clubs that arent on this list that are coming BUT i dont wanna put thier Club name on here.u know
also more and more people are starting to use Facebook as a way to communicate Lowriding events too!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 15 2011, 11:03 AM~20556816
> *ITS GOIN DOWN JUNE 25th. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: can't wait, looking forward to a great BBQ. :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 17 2011, 01:12 PM~20571474
> *i've heard and talked to people from other clubs that arent on this list that are coming BUT i dont wanna put thier Club name on here.u know
> also more and more people are starting to use Facebook as a way to communicate Lowriding events too!!
> *


TRUE THATS Y I BEEN POSTING IT UP ON FACEBOOK AS WELL BUT WE NEED TO GET EVERYONE WE ALL NO TO POST UP WHOS ALL COMIN 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:drama: <----- me at the picnic, ima be Hungry!!! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@May 17 2011, 03:23 PM~20572445
> *:drama: <----- me at the picnic, ima be Hungry!!! TTT :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 2 2011, 01:30 PM~19767633
> *cochino reunion???? :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 29 2010, 09:30 PM~19453881
> *ima be at this one
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 17 2011, 01:11 PM~20571866
> *TRUE THATS Y I BEEN POSTING IT UP ON FACEBOOK AS WELL BUT WE NEED TO GET EVERYONE WE ALL NO TO POST UP WHOS ALL COMIN
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i think once someone has told one of us, they're like, "WELL THEY KNOW IM COMING ALREADY" .u know 
so then they dont really bother posting anything; 
i think searching through all the forum pages is starting to get onto peoples nerves.lol


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, I WILL BE IN CHICAGO BUT I GOT YOU COVERED WITH PHOTOGRAPHY AND VIDEO


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 18 2011, 11:28 PM~20583576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man im lovin me some glasses shes hot


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Bullet Proof Photo will be attending with The DIVAS ..*.

*SPECIAL Appearances By ....*
*The DIVAS hope to see you all there for a snap shot ... *


*And Maybe Miss Hennessey *


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

all i can say is bring it on mz hollywood and some pure hennessey ron u gunna be a very busy guy i may say :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:drama: :sprint: :rimshot:  :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :inout: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

---------*ROLL CALL*----------------

1) LAY M LOW 
2) INSPIRATIONS
3) NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
4) EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 
5) SANGRE LATINA C.C. 
6) CHOLOS C.C. 
7) NORTHERN STYLE C.C.
8) SAN JOE'S FINEST
9) AZTEC CREATIONS 
10) STREETLOW
11) SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:chuck: TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT for the homies of AZTECAS C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 19 2011, 08:41 PM~20589904
> *---------ROLL CALL----------------
> 
> 1)  LAY M LOW
> ...


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 15 2011, 10:51 AM~20556755
> *TTT SHIT ALITTLE OVER A MONTH AWAY CANT WAIT  HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE
> *




Qvo homie :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@May 19 2011, 05:29 PM~20588330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds like we can make it to this one


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 18 2011, 11:28 PM~20583576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are they coming too??


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 22 2011, 10:52 AM~20603911
> *are they coming too??
> *


no this was in vegas shit i wish they were comin :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.








.


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

its gnna be a gud show i cant wait


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be there!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt for one of the biggest bbq of the year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 24 2011, 01:20 PM~20619275
> *ttt for one of the biggest bbq of the year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

---------ROLL CALL----------------

1) LAY M LOW 
2) INSPIRATIONS
3) NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
4) EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 
5) SANGRE LATINA C.C. 
6) CHOLOS C.C. 
7) NORTHERN STYLE C.C.
8) SAN JOE'S FINEST
9) AZTEC CREATIONS 
10) STREETLOW
11) SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 25 2011, 09:22 PM~20630363
> *---------ROLL CALL----------------
> 
> 1) LAY M LOW
> ...


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

---------ROLL CALL----------------

1) LAY M LOW 
2) INSPIRATIONS
3) NITE*LIFE EAST BAY 
4) EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 
5) SANGRE LATINA C.C. 
6) CHOLOS C.C. 
7) NORTHERN STYLE C.C.
8) SAN JOE'S FINEST
9) AZTEC CREATIONS 
10) STREETLOW
11) SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.
12)Lifes Finest
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 75'glass house_@May 26 2011, 08:44 AM~20632530
> *---------ROLL CALL----------------
> 
> 1) LAY M LOW
> ...


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

family affair said:


>


less then a month away time is goin fast


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

time 2stress


----------



## Yowzers (Jan 19, 2011)

eb aztecas prez said:


> _originally posted by 75'glass house_@may 26 2011, 08:44 am~20632530
> *---------roll call----------------
> 
> 1) lay m low
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT for the bay


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

~ chaaaooow slm models n da house ~


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

ttlys


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT 
oh and this new layitlow suks


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.


----------



## patrons4life (Aug 17, 2010)

*Patrons will be there*


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

sign us up PADRINOS we'll be there


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

Coast One said:


> :run:


 wats up coast u guys gunna come threw


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES of AZTECAS C.C


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

EB AZTECAS PEZ said:


> ttt:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE FOR SURE:0


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

T T T.........


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Less then 3 weeks away CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

family affair said:


> wats up coast u guys gunna come threw


thats the plan!


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

*We are ready for this BBQ! :thumbsup:*

To the Top!!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

see everybody there....:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

ONLY 16 DAYS LEFT **** BAY AREA AND SURROUNDING CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND OF COURSE ALL YOU LADYS ARE YOU READY LETS MAKE THIS HAPPIN JUNE 25TH AZTECAS BBQ CLEAN UP THEM RIDES AND BRING THEM OUT FOR THE DAY HOPE THE SEE YOU ALL THERE AND LAST BUT NOT LEASE BRING THE FAMILIA OUT FOR SOME FUN IN THE SUN**** ITS NOT A TREND ITS A LIFESTYLE ****


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

family affair said:


> ONLY 16 DAYS LEFT **** BAY AREA AND SURROUNDING CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AND OF COURSE ALL YOU LADYS ARE YOU READY LETS MAKE THIS HAPPIN JUNE 25TH AZTECAS BBQ CLEAN UP THEM RIDES AND BRING THEM OUT FOR THE DAY HOPE THE SEE YOU ALL THERE AND LAST BUT NOT LEASE BRING THE FAMILIA OUT FOR SOME FUN IN THE SUN**** ITS NOT A TREND ITS A LIFESTYLE ****


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

family affair said:


> 2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


Padrinos cc will be in the house! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Im down........408 ryders C.C. gonna roll...........:thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for all the support


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

family affair said:


> thanks for all the support


SEE U GUYS THERE......WE BE THERE...PUT US ON DA ROLL CALL......:thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

*ROLL CALL*



75'glass house said:


> ---------ROLL CALL----------------
> 
> 1) LAY M LOW
> 2) INSPIRATIONS
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES SAN JOSE (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

family affair said:


> 75'glass house said:
> 
> 
> > ---------ROLL CALL----------------
> ...


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

family affair said:


> 75'glass house said:
> 
> 
> > ---------ROLL CALL----------------
> ...


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

family affair said:


> family affair said:
> 
> 
> > 75'glass house said:
> ...


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT it's almost that time to BBQ, date is just around the corner. :thumbsup:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT
almost here :chuck:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

EB AZTECAS PREZ said:


> family affair said:
> 
> 
> > family affair said:
> ...


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

9 more days yeah buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

CityCruisers Bay Area will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> CityCruisers Bay Area will be there :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FEELAS!!!!!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

*can't wait we are ready for some fun in the sun....*


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

AZTECAS CC WA said:


> *can't wait we are ready for some fun in the sun....*


im just glad ur gunna be able to make it and ur commin all the way from washington that means alot and dedication 1 week left


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

family affair said:


> im just glad ur gunna be able to make it and ur commin all the way from washington that means alot and dedication 1 week left


 :thumbsup:uffin::wave::nicoderm: Yaaaaaaaaaaa BUUUUUUUUUddddddyyyyyy


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

jose510ss said:


> TTT
> almost here :chuck:


thought u said u werent goin to this one and u were goin to lil picnic:scrutinize:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

dropped81 said:


> thought u said u werent goin to this one and u were goin to lil picnic:scrutinize:


both this early and maybe lil picnic since ima head to da 559 dat day


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

jose510ss said:


> both this early and maybe lil picnic since ima head to da 559 dat day


well im hittin both lil picnic til 1130 then this all day 

o yeah IN MY MONTE :0


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

cool spot just went out there this weekend bring your shorts they have a nice swimming area to get wet see you all there should be nice and hot this weekend .........PADRINOS.........


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

lupe said:


> cool spot just went out there this weekend bring your shorts they have a nice swimming area to get wet see you all there should be nice and hot this weekend .........PADRINOS.........


ya i been watchin the news and it looks like its gunna be a good day just cant wait and to all the ladys bring ur smallest swim suit u can find lol


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

family affair said:


> ya i been watchin the news and it looks like its gunna be a good day just cant wait and to all the ladys bring ur smallest swim suit u can find lol


that is waht i am talking about :yes::yes::x::x::x:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we r gonna be meetin up at my house at noon then headin over there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

San Jose Style C.C. will be in tha house :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

eastbay_drop said:


> we r gonna be meetin up at my house at noon then headin over there


cool see you there jr


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

Dreammaker65 said:


> San Jose Style C.C. will be in tha house :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 cool its gunna be a great day see you there:biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

Coast One said:


> :run:


wat up coast u gunna bring out the caddy


----------



## SACRIDAH64 (Aug 18, 2008)

NORCAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW AND HOP SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON, CA.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

family affair said:


> wat up coast u gunna bring out the caddy


yea we will be out there fasho


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::biggrin::worship::wave:uffin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

SACRIDAH64 said:


> NORCAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW AND HOP SUNDAY, JUNE 26TH OAK GROVE PARK STOCKTON, CA.
> View attachment 326738


Street car hop. $300
8' tall Most members Trophie

Street car hop


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

What times a good time to get there homies.. ?? Is there a certain time food will be served so I can pass the 411 on to the family


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> What times a good time to get there homies.. ?? Is there a certain time food will be served so I can pass the 411 on to the family


the bbq starts at 10ish and food will be served till it runs out but there will be plenty


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

family affair said:


> the bbq starts at 10ish and food will be served till it runs out but there will be plenty


Thanks homie we will be there!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Thanks homie we will be there!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

ONLY 2 days left


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

LESS THEN A WEEK AWAY



Don Aztecas said:


>


[/QUOTE


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

url=http://imageshack.us]







[/url]
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

2 days away get them lolo Motorcycles & bikes ready This is a event u don't want to miss.









[/url]
[/QUOTE][/QUOTE


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*T
T
T
*_


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT for the bay


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Impalas will be in the house
Alcohol allowed?


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

Ant63ss said:


>


 this is tight right here


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

not gnna b able to show up to this show gtta wrk but sum of my club members will b there to show sum love.if i get off early ill b out there tho


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*I CANT WAIT*

CANT WAIT FOR TOMMORROW I REQUESTED EVERY ONE ON MY FACE BOOK TO CAME THRU TOMMORROW HOPE IT BOOSTS THE TURN OUT


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> CANT WAIT FOR TOMMORROW I REQUESTED EVERY ONE ON MY FACE BOOK TO CAME THRU TOMMORROW HOPE IT BOOSTS THE TURN OUT


this is for car clubs only bro not just random people,people will have to b turned away if they not in clubs sorry.


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE NO THAT IS COMIN TO THE BBQ HAVE A SAFE RIDE ,AND CANT WAIT FOR THIS TO HAPPIN SEE YOU ALL THERE LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME AND CHILL WITH ALL THE FAMILY AND FRIENDS .........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup((((LETS DO THIS )))))))


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

See you guys in a couple hours


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

on my out in a lil bit


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I JUST GOT HOME, GREAT TURNOUT, GOOD FOOD AND COOL HANGING OUT WITH EVERYONE..:thumbsup: THANKS TO THE AZTECAS FOR A GOOD TIME....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

Had a great time at todays bbq....good food, cool seeing all the nice rides and good people... :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up homies, in behalf of INSPIRATIONS C.C.
I wanna thank Aztecas C.C. For the hospitality, great food, and always great hanging out with all solo riders and car clubs. We had a great time, here's a few pics I took today. 

I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU GUYS TO the 1st Sunday of Summer cruise in San Fran. Tomorrow 6/26/11 meet up at Raza Park on 24th and San Bruno St. Around 3pm roll out by 5pm.
HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## 1979 monte carlo (Feb 8, 2011)

I MISSED THIS ONE JUST SEEN THE POST WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR NEXT ONE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

good turn out guys...lot of cars,weather was just rite,and food was jammin:thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> I JUST GOT HOME, GREAT TURNOUT, GOOD FOOD AND COOL HANGING OUT WITH EVERYONE..:thumbsup: THANKS TO THE AZTECAS FOR A GOOD TIME....


thanks for commin out and suppoting us it was a good day


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

chewie said:


> Had a great time at todays bbq....good food, cool seeing all the nice rides and good people... :thumbsup:


hey chewie thanks for comin out and supporting us


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> good turn out guys...lot of cars,weather was just rite,and food was jammin:thumbsup:


 thank you guys for commin threw ya weater was good and food was great and best of all no problems :thumbsup:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

just wanted to say thanks to every one that came out to support us today it was a good turn out, good food, nice cars and great people and the best thing today was there was no problems thanks to all of you ...... any of you that took pics please post some up thanks and once again thanks to all of you for makin this happin


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

925rider thanks for the pics


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

rascal415sf thanks for postin up pics


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

who ever gots any more pics please post thanks


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

Right on Aztecas! The family had a great time!


----------



## SHRKNDCE (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for a great time...........from the 408 ryder family........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE INVITE ,HAD A GOOD TIME AN THE FOOD WAS GREAT :thumbsup:
WILL SEE U GUYS AT FUN N THE SUN JULY 9TH :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks to all the clubs and solo riders for coming out and kicking it with us at the lake,no problems ,great food good people, some cute modles and badass cars!!!what more can u ask for,on behaf of AZTECAS and my self we hop that you guys contiue to come support our events and have fun with us. carlos AZTECAS PRESIDENT :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the invite, I had a great time. The food was yummy and the cars were shining. Great to see all my old friends and making new ones as well. Aztecas did an awesome job hosting this event! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

SJDEUCE said:


>


nice pixs...that candy red stang is my neighbors ride.:0:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice show...good food n drank too.......we had a great time much love n thanx for the hospitality....


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders for coming out and kicking it with us at the lake We had no problems there was great food good people, some cute models and what more can u ask for,on behalf of AZTECAS EASTBAY,MODESTO,WOODLAND & WASHINGTON CHAPTERS and myself we hope that you guys continue to come out to support our events and have fun with us.


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

THANKS EXCANDALOW FOR COMING OUT.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

COOL EVENT LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS MUCH LOVE!!!!!


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

On behalf of the Impalas East Bay I would like to thank Carlos and the Aztecas family for their hospitality. We had a great time and look forward to more of your events in the future.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks like it was an xcellent day and a nice turn out. sorry i missed another great event, but had prior commitments. i'll be looking for the next 1.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

LESS THEN 2 WEEKS AWAY HOMIES!!!
:thumbsup:

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

anyone got any more pics just sucks i left my camera at the house and wasnt able to take any pics


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

Don Aztecas said:


> Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders for coming out and kicking it with us at the lake We had no problems there was great food good people, some cute models and what more can u ask for,on behalf of AZTECAS EASTBAY,MODESTO,WOODLAND & WASHINGTON CHAPTERS and myself we hope that you guys continue to come out to support our events and have fun with us.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

family affair said:


> anyone got any more pics just sucks i left my camera at the house and wasnt able to take any pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

mike661 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ttt for a real koo event tacos we're bomb


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Don Aztecas said:


> THANKS EXCANDALOW FOR COMING OUT.


nice day , nice convertible weather and free tacos!!!
no need to thank!!!
THank Aztecas familia!!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

lupe said:


> [/QUOTE aztecas bbq
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry we couldn't make it ... I had my 4yr old sons B-day party that day at the park in Antioch and he wanted a car show style b-day with lowriders so we had to bring out the rides for him....Looks like we missed a good BBQ , Definitely will be there to support u guys on the next one....:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

antonio showing off his legs..............


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

some quick ones i took.... 






















































Thanks for having us homies.... We had a great time!


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> some quick ones i took....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie we will see you on the 9th for your bbq


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> PACO[AKA LUPE] TOP PIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

Mike_e said:


> Ttt for a real koo event tacos we're bomb


i know huh!


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SJDEUCE said:


>


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

